# Vegatable transplants?



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Heres an idea, down the road from me is South Cross Vegatable transplant growers, They started out small And now they sell to large customer base. think millions of plants per week at About 8 cents each. for the cheap ones to 30 cents for the more expensive transplants.. can be A part time home based job. for A Family..


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

James-

That is a good idea, and one that I have thought about doing for many years. If my health were better, I would have already done this!

I know a guy that has been selling tomato plants that he starts from seed. Last year he sold 2500 of them at $1 each, which is below the market price. This doesn't include all of the flower plants he sold. Not bad for a little part time business.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

What would your costs be? (green house, containers, watering system, seed, fertilizer) How many could you produce in one year?


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

Well,If you use A covered enclosed porch, or your. bay windows if you have them, That would help. the seed cost will depend on what you want to plant. If you have Space to put the trays I would think .You could get started for less that $250.00 then expand as you go. Why not build A cheap hoop house to start if you need one. the plants can be started indoors then worked up to the hoop house. Just A obsevation on my part..


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

And a good observation at that!

Even if a person didn't have $250 to start, I think this could be started for $40 or less. 

A resourceful person can built a very small greenhouse for next to nothing, provided they find the materials super cheap or free.

I think there is a HUGE market out there for the person willing to work and learn.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

I also think it is a very good idea, I just did not know if they are thinking about making a little spending cash, or wanting to really use this as a main source of there income. I have been thinking of adding a greenhouse for flowers/plants/shrubs and things like that. Our landscaping business does a ton of flower beds every spring and I am crunching numbers trying to decide if I am better off growing our own, or buying from wholesaler. I believe we purchased over $4500 in just annuals this year (300+ flats). I think we could cover the cost of a decent set up in one year but I am wondering about all of the other extra costs involved in actually growing the plants. I would interested in hearing others opinions on this topic. I am also exploring the possibility of adding a wood burning heating system in the greenhouse to go along with propane heater.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

treasureacres said:


> I also think it is a very good idea, I just did not know if they are thinking about making a little spending cash, or wanting to really use this as a main source of there income. I have been thinking of adding a greenhouse for flowers/plants/shrubs and things like that. Our landscaping business does a ton of flower beds every spring and I am crunching numbers trying to decide if I am better off growing our own, or buying from wholesaler. I believe we purchased over $4500 in just annuals this year (300+ flats). I think we could cover the cost of a decent set up in one year but I am wondering about all of the other extra costs involved in actually growing the plants. I would interested in hearing others opinions on this topic. I am also exploring the possibility of adding a wood burning heating system in the greenhouse to go along with propane heater.


I think you are on to something, especially if you have the time, energy and desire.

The guy I know heated with a wood stove, but he had to be very careful about when he could move plants from inside the house to the greenhouse. This also required building a hot fire at midnight, and hoping it held until 6 the next morning. He recently added propane heat to the greenhouse.

I think being able to grow what you need is key, but being able to sell all the extra at retail is where this venture will be very profitable for you.


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

The wood stove would have a propane furnace backup if temp reaches certain temp. Basically just trying to save some on the propane$$. I seem to have an unlimited supply of fire wood so thought this may help. As far as selling the extras, I think that would be possible because I could probably sell plants to customers at a lower price if I am raising my own, which in turn MAY result in more sales. My problem right now is trying to figure the "costs" of raising my own, and compare to buying wholesale to see if it is worth the extra time and work. Also, does anyone know anything about growing mums??


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

treasureacres said:


> The wood stove would have a propane furnace backup if temp reaches certain temp. Basically just trying to save some on the propane$$. I seem to have an unlimited supply of fire wood so thought this may help. As far as selling the extras, I think that would be possible because I could probably sell plants to customers at a lower price if I am raising my own, which in turn MAY result in more sales. My problem right now is trying to figure the "costs" of raising my own, and compare to buying wholesale to see if it is worth the extra time and work. Also, does anyone know anything about growing mums??


I think you are dead on with this idea.

I think it is wonderful that you are considering the wood stove. While the other growers are burning big bucks in propane, you will be building huge profits. BTW, are you going to install a duct system to heat the GH more evenly?

Mums...wow, this is what I would like to do. I posted in the Gardening section many moons ago, and didn't get alot of response. It is either such a basic topic and everyone thought I was sooooo dumb that it wasn't worth replying, or no one really knew much.

At any rate, I understand that most growers buy rooted stock, which isn't super cheap, at least in my eyes. Some start their own from cuttings. The big growers work mums all year, often using chemicals and techniques of the trade, but have stunning plants to sell at the end of the year. 

There is a local guy that grows from cuttings, but plants in the spring in an acre field. He sells his for 2.50 each, you dig. He says he makes good money doing it, but has been doing it for over 40 years.

What are you thinking...and what plans/ideas do you have?


----------



## Guest123 (Oct 10, 2006)

A service we offered last year was "Fall Decorating". Almost all of our clients are commercial properties such as doctors offices, apartment complexes, assisted living community, and many others. We would bring in pumpkins, squash, indian corn, corn stalk bundles, straw bales and other fall items to decorate fronts of businesses. Currently I am growing my own pumpkins, gourds, and Indian corn. Father in law farms 4000+ acres, mostly corn so corn stalks are no problem. I have to buy straw bales, mums, and any other decorations they may want. Last year I bought a bunch of clearance stuff after the season such as scare crows, little signs, and other decorations. Sorry, back to original question. I would be interested in learning more about growing mums on my own because I can not find them as cheap as I would like wholesale around here. I have about a half acre left that I could dedicate to this if it is feasible. I am also in the process of renting 5 to 10 acres that I will raise oats or what ever I need for QUALITY clean bales of straw. I think the rent will be reasonable (family) and a local older farmer said he will harvest the oats for me which I will use either in feed or just sell. I use a lot of bales for my sheep and goats for bedding, and I use a lot for these fall displays. I pick up the bales after the fall season and use them for the animals if they are still in good shape, not wet or moldy. That is kind of nice because I charge them for the bales, also to pick up the bales, and then get to use them myself in the end. I would also like to maybe do a "straw bale maze" or something like that here at the farm once I am up and running here.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey - good idea for the business decorating..

Actually, all good ideas above.

Just fyi.. around here, kids (church groups, schools, etc.) pay several bucks a head every fall to go through the local "corn maze" for fun that a farmer has. It's a short income season, but good. The only thing he's out is the time to cut, and putting up with probably some trash pick up, etc. after they've had a lot of crowds.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

I did this for several years but as costs have risen you have to be careful..pots, soil, fertilizer even without considering seeds cost quite a bit. If you skimp on seed quality your customers won't come back and word spreads fast. I found I could make much more money by starting perennials late summer/early fall and overwintering them in a cold frame.
They don't need the heat greenhouse crops require and sell for 3x as much.

PQ


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

PonderosaQ said:


> I did this for several years but as costs have risen you have to be careful..pots, soil, fertilizer even without considering seeds cost quite a bit. If you skimp on seed quality your customers won't come back and word spreads fast. I found I could make much more money by starting perennials late summer/early fall and overwintering them in a cold frame.
> They don't need the heat greenhouse crops require and sell for 3x as much.
> 
> PQ


Could you share a little more about what you grow...and planting times?


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Been a while since I did this and I am not home to look at records so I'll give you some kind of idea from memory. I only grew common, simple perennials, assorted daises, both yellow and white types, echinaecea in pink and yellow, galardia, salvia, Oct daisy (not really a daisy), chrysanthemums from seed and by division and anything else I could divide from the garden. I would start them mid to late summer in the greenhouse. By the time it really got cold I would pot them up into either the pots they would be sold in or in groups in a large pots. That would stop them freezing as soon. I put them in cold frames with leaves packed all the pot. You could use styrofoam or something else to help insulate them. In the spring they take off really fast and you prune, pinch out etc on anything that looks too wild. Hard to make your own plants look like the ones they have used growth regulators on and some folks don't appreciate that. This method gave me more $ per pot and left the small greenhouse available for use for annuals. I have found it all but impossible to rush heat loving veggies in the greenhouse for sale. They just don't progress well with cooler night temps. Might be really healthy but again people want want they see in the stores, big if unhealthy starts.Only annuals you can really make money on are bigger ones in individual pots. 6 packs of things are barely worth the work top a small operation. You just can't buy heat, pots, fertilizer etc cheaply enough not to mention your time. I did used to make up planters for Mother's Day. I used the edge pieces off trees (bark almost) from when they are made into lumber. I apologize for that awful wording, can't think well before 5 am.It was far cheaper to use that than a pot and people liked the rustic look. I also used to sell special little plants "to kids only" as a Mother's Day gift for mom. It was a gimmic that worked over the years as dad's would come back for their plants each year kids in tow. If you'd like to know more, variety of plants I used etc I can post more when I get back from my vacation.

PQ


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

PQ-

That is interesting, and some great ideas!!!!!


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Unfortunately, in New York State you need a license to grow and sell bedding plants. I am trying to figure out the laws here because I am planning to grow and sell heirloom varieties at the farmer's market in 2010. I am putting up a high tunnel for raspberries and plan on dividing a 20x30 section for the bedding plants. I will enclose this smaller area and just heat the smaller space. We have freezing temperatures up to June in my zone 5.
Linda


----------



## mistletoad (Apr 17, 2003)

We would need a license here too - costs about $100 a year for smaller nurseries. The fee includes the inspection fee, although the paperwork says it is only required for out of state movement of plants. We do not sell transplants so have never followed up on that, but it might be worth asking about that to see if the fee is lower where you are for in-state sales only.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

You are supposed to have licenses in Indiana too. I understand that there are two types of licenses, one for annuals and another for perennials.

I would definately suggest these for anyone starting a big operation, or one that sells retail.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

There is` A huge market for plants, And not just Veg. I know A guy here in the area, who wants to start raising plants to sell, I will say this thread has opened up A whole nother insight into the business of raising plants.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

Most shrubs root pretty easily as well. I root them and pot them up in the fall. They do well if you bury the pots in the garden and let them overwinter.
One gallon, second spring garden shrubs are a good seller and are not too big to move around easily.


----------



## MSMH (Sep 8, 2009)

Amazing how the State gets its hands on your money with its licensing requirements!


----------



## Runningtrails (Oct 12, 2009)

This is a really good idea! Most perennials easily root or grow by seed. I have the space to start producing them in rows one spring for sale the next year. Any ideas on where would one get enouigh pots cheap or free? I grow a lot of my own perennials from seed and cuttings. One shrub can produce a lot of small cuttings. 

I have done this with perennial hibiscus and will have about two dozen two year old plants this spring. I am hoping to sell them when they bloom next Aug. Bridal wreath spirea is one that roots easily.


----------



## rileyjo (Feb 14, 2005)

VanHoff and blokker in Ontario are a great source for buying roots and slips. You need to be an established business, tho in order to purchase product from them. They are strictly wholesale. I was in the garden centre here on the Island and was boggled at the prices they charge. They were asking $9 for one stella d'oro daylily in a 4 inch pot. I know that VH & B was selling that variety of daylily for 40 cents each a few years ago!
VH & B are also have pots. Some of the local gardening catalogues sell pots as well.

In Muskoka, there is a pick your own perennial farm. They have 8 acres and 2 weeny greenhouses for seed starting. The plants are laid out in rows and you go out with bags and a shovel and harvest your own. Most plants were $5 each and were a second or third year size. Whatever didnt sell just stayed in the ground until next year and they filled in the gaps with new plants. They were a retired couple and it was a great little setup. I spent way too much money there....

Where are you located Runningtrails?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I stopped by a private small nursery and while there, found out where he got ALL of his pots. He puts an ad on Craigslist for people to drop off their unwanted plastic pots. I am considering a small CSA next year, depending on how things go. In addition to that, I already grow vegetable & herb starts.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

I have friends in Collinswood, TN who do this. Primarily the wife. They have two greenhouses. She specializes in eight varieties of tomatoes, usually adding and dropping one line each year or so after she has tested it in her own garden. Pretty well a full-time job for her from New Years to the end of the planting season. Last I spoke with them she was up to 50,000 seedlings and thought that was her limit. (She also sells some potted herbs and houseplants, but that is a small sideline.)

She sells at only one farmers'/flea market one day a week, arriving before it officially opens and staying until she sells out or wants to leave. Her husband built for her a trailer tailored made for sellinig out of.

Her emphasis is on quality. If a flat/tray isn't up to her expectations the plants and potting soil go onto the compost pile and the flat/tray sanitized.

Folks know her as The Tomato Lady and over the years she has built up an intensively loyal customer base.

They also sell off of the homestead.

The rest of the year they do other crafts.


----------

